# Self Rescue Practice on May 15th at 11:00AM at Willoughby Ramp, Norfolk, VA



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi!
Some of PierandSurf members are having a Self Rescue Practice gathering on May 15th, the day before the opening day of Stripers in VA Chesapeake Bay. This event is a friendly gathering and is not sponsored by any organization. 

*** Please reply to this thread if you are coming.

If you don't have a kayak but considering buying one, please come. You may try some different models for re-entry. Someday, buy the only model you can perform re-entry easily. I will bring an extra kayak, if you (under 200 lb) are positive about showing up and want to kayak-fish with me after practice.

Date and time: May 15, 2010 at 11:00-13:00
Place: Willoughby Boat Ramp (South end of Bayville St., Norfolk, VA)

Objectives:

1.Meeting fellow kayakers or future kayakers
2.Developing my own re-entry skill for my own kayak.
3.Learning my ability and capability while in the water. Learning degree of difficulties of activities, such as swimming with cloths and a PFD on
4.Understanding what to carry or what not to carry on my kayak. Some thing will interfere you from self-rescue practice.
5.Understanding or finding a better kayak for self-rescue for me. By practicing on different kayaks. 
6.Understanding safe and unsafe water 
7.Understanding what to wear or what not to wear
8.Learn how to leash stuff, such as, length of leash, cheap home-made functional leash, best place on a kayak to connect rods. Kind of Link for fast removal. Tether line that can be easily cut when you want to cut.
9.Must-have Self Rescue items

* Note: We are not covering flag or night fishing stuff.

Typical practice methods:

1.Three kayakers are one practice team – Depending on the current and wind, two kayaks may be tethered bow to bow. The third kayaker moves freely and assists the kayaker in practice.
2.Everything on the kayak will be tethered
3.Two levels of practices
* Level 1 – Nothing on a practice kayak but paddle and seat
* Level 2 – Everything on a practice kayak. Everything on the kayak will be tethered.
-----a. Two rods, tackle bag, anchor, cooler, net, and milk-crate
-----b. Electronics excluded
-----c. I will bring two cheap reels with line and will simulate capsize while bottom fishing. We will learn what to do when wrapped with fishing lines.

4. I prefer 3 minute max practice for each try. Take a break and retry.


Bring:
Wetsuit only if you have.
* Drysuit – Must bring if you have it. Practice “burping” before and while in the water. 
* 20'-30' twine
* Pocket knife/rescue knife
* Extra cloths/shoes
* Beach towel
* Food and drinks
* shoes that won't come off
* milk-crate and bungee (you will practice with empty milk-crate fastened on the kayak. 
* baits/lure if you want to fish after.


I probably missed something. I will post the missing item later.

Thanks,

Joe
703-282-3816
[email protected]


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe,
thank you for setting this up and I'd like to second the invite to one and all , I will offer my yak to anyone that wants to practice with or paddle test ride .

I'm sure if there are any other intructers out there that can put imput or time to help out will be welcome also , foremost safety is key.


Thanks and I'll see you there Joe


jerry


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Bottoms up*

I will be there.  learning something that will save your life, and having a good time.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, I missed this. You may Bring your Wader and Footwear. It is important to test your winter outfits if you are planning to fish in cold water (under 55F) such as HRBT or CBBT. I am not mentioning Hot Ditch in Elizabeth River because it is rather (kind of) safer place for kayak-fishing in winter.

The reason is that some people did have difficulties because its bagginess and heavy and large footwear while treading /swimming/re-entering.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe I'm thinking of bring my Dive gear as an added safety when practice loaded.

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,
you will have a complete set of kayak. Make sure you have the saltwater license, rod and tackle bag. It looks flounder are there. I am planning to go for flounders. 

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Reminder*

Just a reminder that Joe's putting on a Self Rescue Practice gathering on May 15th 


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like we might get a break in the weather for sat suposed to be in the mid 80's and partly cloudy 

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I still plan on coming to this tomorrow and will try to find my wet suit tonight after work (may not find it though) what all do I need to bring from the list since I dont have my own yak?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jason,
I think Joe has you covered , you'll just have to bring your PFD and fishing gear for afterwards. If you need any rods for the yak to fish with let me know I've got plenty 


jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I was so busy to wrap up work and doing transition stuff here at work. Today is my last day at my current work. So I could not check the web sites:

Anyway, I will bring the followings:

1 large PFD, 1 XL PFD, 1 XL 3mm full wetsuit, 1 L full wetsuit 3mm, everything for Kayaking. Several rod leashes.

Jason, don't forget the fishing license.

Joe


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I might try to make this. I'll have to see what I can get done on the boat. 

Hopefully, I'll make it out.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

c.story said:


> I might try to make this. I'll have to see what I can get done on the boat.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll make it out.


Come on out Cris we'll be fishing afterwards and congrats on 100 post LOL



jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Weather tomorrow looks good. I don't know the area but the wind and Curent flow oposite directions (kind of). I guess we can drift when fishing. I am studying the chart now. That place is very shallow. Under 13' before the channel. Saw some edges in the flats before the channel

I am bringing Gulp Alive, Cooked shrimp, Fish-Bites and Bass Assassin.

As of now,
Wind 11:00am – 04:00PM: NE- ENE 10knots or under

Tides for Old Point Comfort starting with May 15, 2010. 
Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Sa 15 Low 4:41 AM 0.0 5:57 AM Rise 6:53 AM 0
15 High 10:45 AM 2.4 8:06 PM Set 10:13 PM
15 Low 4:32 PM 0.0
15 High 11:03 PM 3.1

I hope Old Point Comfort is close to Willoughby Spit

Joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Once again, thanks Joe for putting this together. I had a blast. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Joe*

Thanks, had a great time. Hope you all caught fish...
So how do you post pictures?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya. I have to find the cord for my camera and then I'll put mine up. 

What a great day, and thanks so much to Joe for giving us the confidence and instruction.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It was great to be there meeting you guys. We caught some under sized flounders after the practice.

I will be working on putting videos together this evening. I do not have many picture. I can post any pic because my web hosting site is having a problem. So I sent Pic to Jerry hoping he can post the pics.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> It was great to be there meeting you guys. We caught some under sized flounders after the practice.
> 
> I will be working on putting videos together this evening. I do not have many picture. I can post any pic because my web hosting site is having a problem. So I sent Pic to Jerry hoping he can post the pics.
> 
> Joe


Joe I got you email and downloaded the pics you sent I'll post them up soon.


jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't put on enough sun block  I'm posting this from my phone in bed. Severly sunburnt. Probably should have gone to the hospital last night


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well what can I say , it was a great day to practice and we all learned something new and a feel for more safty on our yaks.
Joe was great in sharing his knowledge of self rescue and reenter.
We had several members of [email protected] to show c.story,trapper,wannabeangler,jasonr, Joe and myself , Joe is working on the vids and I think Trapper and C.Story got some pics . My camera was died 
and I'll note now that my practice should be in Kayaking Greatest Bloopers .

Again Thanks to Joe and all who came out........ now on to the fishing


jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*The Video of Practice and Fishing after*

We had a very good practice. Willoughby public boat ramp area was calm and the water was perfect at 70F. After having the practice we fished the Willoughby Spit under South of Hampton Road Bridge Tunnel for Flounders. 

I put both practice and fishing videos together:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6MpsVqRgnM&feature=channel

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe great vid as usual and thanks for editing out my bloppers LOL ( susan said send it to me so she could laugh at me )


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> I didn't put on enough sun block  I'm posting this from my phone in bed. Severly sunburnt. Probably should have gone to the hospital last night


Jason hope you feel better I burnt two weeks ago thats why I had the towels on my legs.


jerry


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm glad you guys had a good time. Sounds like a fun day.



jasonr said:


> I didn't put on enough sun block  I'm posting this from my phone in bed. Severly sunburnt. Probably should have gone to the hospital last night


Sorry to hear that. I've had it so bad I didn't want to talk before!!!

Jason, ask somebody to run out and get you a few bottles of *SOLARCAINE*. If you don't have it, you want it. Out of everything I've tried for sunburn relief, that stuff has worked best. With a real bad sunburn, it won't buy you hours of relief, but it will definitely cool you down quckly when it's hurting so bad that you can't speak. Just keep it next to you and spray when you can move.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

So I know I got quite a few good pictures, but unfortunately I can't find my camera cord at the moment. As soon as I find it I'll post up the pictures so you guys can have them.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

c.story said:


> So I know I got quite a few good pictures, but unfortunately I can't find my camera cord at the moment. As soon as I find it I'll post up the pictures so you guys can have them.


I use a USB drive Adapter for all types of memory cards. I never use cameras.
There are many USB drive adapter for various memory cards. Some adapt various memory cards (i.e., 5 in 1 or 20 in 1). Take your memory card (if you are not sure about the type of your card) to the store (Best Buy, MicroCenter, Wal-mart, Target...) You will find the USB drive adapter for your memory card.

The cost will be $2.99 – 19.99 depending on the brand and features. You will probably find the right one at/under $7.99.

When you use an USB adapter and you delete an file on the USB adapter (memory card), the deleted file will not be in Recycle Bin (MS window). So copy the files on the USB adapter to Hard Disk first.

You can always call me at 703-282-3816.

Joe


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Trapper said:


>


Ok that's wierd your pics didn't show up Trapper but when I went to quote your post the links are showing,maybe when I post this they will pop up.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are Trapper's Photos:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

PhotoBucket website is having a problem (the server is loaded I think). The pictures will come back up when the problem is solved

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Trapper's Photos: I got the better links:









































































Sorry 

Joe


----------

